# Pet Smart?



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I went to one puppy class in a Pet Smart store in Lower Manhattan, so I could spend some fun time with my neighbor and her Pom. I figured that Theo and I could go to our regular trainer's class on Saturdays and then to Pet Smart with my neighbor on Sundays. Plus, PetSmart only charge $100 for 6 classes. 

I didn't have high expectations to begin with. But the experience was absolutely horrible. The trainer, as friendly as he tried to be, has questionable methods (at best.) He kept repeating the "stay" command 10 times... I was getting a headache. And Theo (who was staying the entire time) was looking at him like "um, human, I'm not stupid, ok?!" :doh:

He tried to tell me how potty training to go outside was "not that important." And he tried to persuade me that my soon-to-be 90 lbs. Golden should eliminate on wee-wee pads in my apartment. :yuck:

But worst of all - the trainer was actually advising people to starve their puppies for 2-3 days prior to each class, so they would be more food motivated?!?! :no: He said that "dogs can last with no food for 4-7 days, they are not going to die without it." I was quite shocked. 

The whole experience really made me appreciate our regular trainer, her extensive knowledge and her positive reinforcement methods so much more. 

On top of that, Theo already knew all of the commands that the trainer at PetSmart was teaching during that session (sit, down, stay and leave it.)

I'd like to think that classes at PetSmart would vary depending on location (although I somehow doubt it.)


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I kind of wondered. A class I'd love to go to is during the week, and I don't think I could make it there in time as it is quite a distance. My other choice, probably who I will go with, is the most expensive but has a great background. He has 30+ years military experience training dogs. His classes are all private.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Are you looking to teach him anything specific or just general obedience?  

You should ask both for 1 free-of-charge class to see if you like it before signing up for a package of classes. That's what I did with Theo.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm sure some people have had good experiences with PetsMart training classes, but overall I'd avoid them. The "trainers" are certified by PetsMart itself, which is kind of a conflict of interest, IMO. I'm also not sure their training is very thorough. 

Check out the APDT website maybe or IAABC for training centers near you.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

We are mainly looking to general obedience. She is OK, but not consistent, which probably is more me than her!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Where in Indiana are you? 

I would plan on classes during the week. Opens up a lot more options. 

IOTC Obedience Training

Pawsitive Partners Dog Training Center - Classes

Obedience Classes

Family Dog

Class Information

http://www.andersonobedienceclub.org/classes.html

^ There's a ton of stuff even beyond these I quickly grabbed. There's no reason to go with Petsmart or other commercial box store based obedience classes when you have so many other options. 

My thing is that if I'm paying $$-$$$ for classes with my dog, I want an experienced trainer (somebody who has been training and teaching other people for many years) teaching me or running the class, and I also want space to move with my dog.


----------



## Lynn5707 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you! We are on south side of Indianapolis. I may check into the pawsitive partners classes!


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> I went to one puppy class in a Pet Smart store in Lower Manhattan, so I could spend some fun time with my neighbor and her Pom. I figured that Theo and I could go to our regular trainer's class on Saturdays and then to Pet Smart with my neighbor on Sundays. Plus, PetSmart only charge $100 for 6 classes.
> 
> I didn't have high expectations to begin with. But the experience was absolutely horrible. The trainer, as friendly as he tried to be, has questionable methods (at best.) He kept repeating the "stay" command 10 times... I was getting a headache. And Theo (who was staying the entire time) was looking at him like "um, human, I'm not stupid, ok?!" :doh:
> 
> ...


omg, did you report that idiot for telling people to starve their dogs? that is just crazy! and there are probably people doing that because they believe him. he has no business training any animal!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll weigh in on Petsmart classes too. They definitely vary by location. We took Chance to puppy class there and it was great. However, puppy class is more socialization along with training for attention and basic manners. I think we lucked out with our instructor Tara who left Petsmart to teach agility. We later on took classes with her once she had set up her own business. Tara is a fantastic instructor. In fact, if anyone in the Saratoga NY area is looking for a class, check Tara out.

http://www.followtheleda.com/

I would suggest watching a class you're interested in before signing up. The way most Petsmart stores set up their classes, they are usually in a central location in the store. Ask the instructor if you can watch a class. I should think they would welcome you.

Good luck!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

We took Summit to a Petco puppy class because it was in the middle of the session for all the local classes, and I didn't realize that they would have accepted him anyway. It was a good experience, because he got to be around other safe puppies during Puppy Playtime, and he did learn the basic commands. Our trainer had a lot of experience with dogs and we learned a lot more than the coursework from her.


----------

